# st johns church ruins ,northampton



## freespirits (Aug 1, 2012)

good evening one and all ,,ok another of our visits today ,a bit of history on this ,,its one i will be going back to after dark to try and connect with the atmospere of the place ,,,it is reported to be one of the most haunted cemetries in the county and no longer being used for burials ,there has been reports of small children seen behind the ruins ,,and looking at some of the stones there ,there is a lot of young children buried there ,,there is a lot of videos on youtube of the spiritseekers doing overnighters ,,well some pics for you and believe me there was a feeling of not being alone there ,,and the mighty sequoia tree in the middle is awesome ,,you can punch the tree as hard as you like without hurting yourself ,also known as the punch tree ,,im rambling sorry ok the pics




,


,


,


,


,


,


,


,


,


,


,


,


,


,


,


,


,


,
thanks for looking


----------



## magmo (Aug 1, 2012)

I used to go here as a kid now I live just down the road from it and I have never seen a goast. Lots of people use the layby to smoke weed, maybe they have seen some strange things... It is a nice quiet plqce....


----------



## freespirits (Aug 1, 2012)

indeed magmo it is very quiet ,,really nice but i suppose on the spirit front i always say i will believe it when i see it ,,and i have spent a lot of time overnight in supposed haunted places


----------



## night crawler (Aug 1, 2012)

Hey I've been there, Lovely place even found the well though could not get a shot of it due to the nettles growing there. Some nice photo's you have taken.


----------



## zombie-ASYLUM-3 (Aug 1, 2012)

that is a awesome tree 
nice job


----------



## freespirits (Aug 1, 2012)

cheers dude ,,yes its well overgrown so maybe a trip back in winter when its died down a bit ,,,,no pun intended


----------



## freespirits (Aug 1, 2012)

cheers zombie ,,it posed very nicely for me ,,ive only ever seen 2 like it and it really has to be seen to be believed


----------



## flyboys90 (Aug 2, 2012)

Great report,thanks for sharing.


----------



## SeaThreePeeO (Aug 2, 2012)

Fantastic pictures. There's just somthing about long forgotten graves peeking out of the undergrowth.


----------



## MD (Aug 2, 2012)

why would you want to punch a tree ? 
i never felt any spooks there either  
although i did have a scare in the lay-by when i farted and nearly shat myself


----------



## freespirits (Aug 2, 2012)

they have allways been known as the punch tree ,,cos you can do just that ,,go figure if thats your bag go for it i say ,,and sorry to hear about the near miss in the lay by


----------



## Alansworld (Aug 3, 2012)

I can't resist a good cemetery, and that looks like a smasher.
And what a great tree!!!


----------



## night crawler (Aug 3, 2012)

SeaThreePeeO said:


> Fantastic pictures. There's just somthing about long forgotten graves peeking out of the undergrowth.



http://www.flickr.com/photos/spuduka/5471399277/
Like these from the same place , Afraid the photo's inspire me to go back for a visit.


----------



## freespirits (Aug 3, 2012)

nice pics n.c ,its defo worth another visit for sure


----------



## LairdOfLochaber (Aug 25, 2012)

Very pretty place. Seems like the cemetery was used until recently. Saw one marker dated 1974. In America, we have many cemeteries that are abandoned, but quite a lot that are maintained by cemetery boards. The board sets policies, keeps a bank account for maintenance, hires people to mow, & records the purchase and location of plots. Where I'll be buried, 5 generations of my family are there. We pay $10 a year for each reserved plot for our family ($50). Once the plot is used, there is no charge for upkeep. You only pay the $10 while you're alive to reserve it for when you're not. The Cemetery Association has built up quite a large account through the years and sometimes purchases additional grounds adjacent to the existing cemetery. There's an annual Memorial Day service where relatives of the deceased sing hymns, hear a sermon, and can eat a dinner on the grounds together, as well as vote on board members and pay their annual plot maintenance fee. That's how we do it.


----------



## night crawler (Aug 25, 2012)

LairdOfLochaber said:


> Very pretty place. Seems like the cemetery was used until recently. Saw one marker dated 1974. .



No I have a photo of one from 1979 of a lady who is buried next to her Daughter who was killed in WW2. The churchyard is still concentrated ground and can be used. I seem to remember seeing flowers on one grave which was even more recent.


----------



## alex76 (Aug 25, 2012)

nice one chap i never knew it was there will have to have a look meself when i get a chance


----------



## MD (Aug 25, 2012)

dont expect any ghosts... Alex there are none


----------

